# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αχάτες τοπάζιο κίτρινου μωσαικού

## stam64

αφήνουμε (προσωρινά??) τις χρωστικές και πάμε στο κίτρινο (original  :winky: ) 

[/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG

[IMG]MG]]


[IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια ! Αντε να δουμε επιτελους και καναρινια χρωματος (και οχι μονο κοκκινα ) στην παρεα !

----------


## stam64

ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, να δούμε πως θα πάμε εφέτος!!

----------


## jk21

Σταματη ειναι καινουργια πουλακια , τωρα ξεκινας ή τα ειχες και φετος ;

----------


## stam64

όχι Δημήτρη τώρα τα έβαλα στο κουμάσι μου, 

πρώτη φορά εφέτος  θα τα βάλω!!

----------


## jk21

Ως προς τα στανταρ του << βαψιματος >> τους , θελουν ουδετερη τροφη οπως και τα μωσαικα μεχρι τις 45 με 50 μερες πανω κατω ; Μετα οπου υπαρχει κιτρινο  ,  διαφερει σε αποχρωση απο το λεμονι που ειναι το επιθυμητο στα λιποχρωμικα; ειναι πιο βαθύ ; ή και σε αυτα , το λεμονι ειναι η επιθυμητη χροια ;

----------


## stam64

Ουδέτερη αυγοτροφη, Όχι Χρωστική,

Μόνο ότι πάρουν από τις τροφές

  (Όπως λέει Κ μια ψυχή,Εσύ δηλαδή ) :winky:

----------


## jk21

η διαφορα ειναι οτι στη λουτεινη υπαρχουν τροφες ( πεταλα κατηφε , ταραξακου , ζωχου ) που μπορουν να μας δωσουν πιο συμπυκνωμενη μορφη της ευκολα σε γλυκερινη , ακομα ισως εν μερει και σε ελαιολαδο που θα χρησιμοποιουμε σε αυγοτροφη (αλλα με εκχυλισμα σε σκοτεινο χωρο και μπουκαλι για να μην αλλοιωθει ) .Ισως μαλιστα οχι μονο πηγες λουτεινης αποκλειστικα , αν τα στανταρ οπως βλεπω και σε φωτο του εξωτερικου , δεν απαιτουν το καθαρα λεμονι χρωμα 

αυτα βεβαια θα τα πουμε σε σχετικο αλλο θεμα , αν χρειαστει και ας μην επεκταθω και κουραζουμε τον κοσμο στην παρουσιαση ! Να τα χαιρεσαι και παλι

----------


## Efthimis98

Σταμάτη πανέμορφοι οι αχάτες σου. Πολύ οργανωμένη η εκτροφή σου. Να σου ζήσουν και να τους χαίρεσαι και εύχομαι του χρόνου να γεμίσεις με πανέμορφα πουλάκια. Καλούς απογόνους!

----------


## stam64

Μακάρι Ευθύμη να πανε ολα Καλά 

Σ ευχαριστώ γα τα Καλα σου λογια!!

----------


## stam64

αν όλα πάνε καλά σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω μικρά!!!

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο Σταματη !

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό να σκάσουν τα μικρά Σταμάτη! Καλή επιτυχία!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wild15

Ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## kostasm3

με το καλο φιλε μου τα νεα πουλακια..
δυσκολη αλλα πολυ ομορφη ρατσα...

----------


## stam64

τα πρώτα τοπάζιο

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, είναι πανέμορφα! Με το καλό στο κλαρί και ανάλογη συνέχεια...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

